# Back with another question



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am planning to put on a Pigeon Talk race of color next year. This race will give the PT members a chance to race their rare color birds against other rare colors. The thing is I am not up on all of the rare colors that are available in the racing pigeons. 

Can you please give me an accurate list of all the rare colored racing pigeons so I can post them on my thread in *Homing and Racing Pigeons*.

Thanks,

Mark/Ace


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That seems a colorful race for racers. 
All the best!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have posted all of the colors I could think of that might be considered a rare color for racing pigeons on my thread about the race in *Homing and Racing Pigeons* if one of you color pros could take a look at it and add any other rare colors for me I'll say thank you in advance.

Mark/Ace


----------

